# Lat move to infantry first?



## CryHavok (May 9, 2013)

I want to lat move and become a CSO more than anything from my current job in "Combat" Camera. I'm doing the 10 week work out program and have spoken to the Marsoc recruiters down in Lejeune. The workout and everything that the recruiter sent me are motivating as hell. However I am 22 years old and I have only been in the Marine Corps two and a half years, (5 year contract) in a POG MOS and have been stuck in a non-deployable unit on top of that. Obviously, I have no experience.

I'll try to keep this short and to the point. As much as I feel like I want and need to become a CSO. Part of me wonders if I am making the right decision not lateral moving to a 03xx field first. Which I would prefer to do if it wouldn't take forever to reach my ultimate goal of becoming a CSO. But I am still young in my career and thats why I am asking you gentlemen. How can I best attain my goal?


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2013)

CryHavok, do not post again until you post an Introduction in the respective forum. As well, I more than suggest you read the site rules again. Once that's done, I'll unlock this.


Edit:  Thread reopened but I'm leaving this post here as a reminder.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

You can miss your window for lat move to MARSOC (or recon for that matter) if you are too senior.  I am not familiar with the MARSOC minimum requirements.  How long before you can try out for MARSOC?  You should consider recon as well.  They will allow younger lat movers and is a great community as well.


----------



## CryHavok (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for the response. I currently am only 2 and a half years in and have a 5 year contract so the MARSOC recruiter told me I wouldn't be able to go until Jan 2015.

I definitley would be interested in Recon. I really just want to get my cammies dirty.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can lat move to recon right now.  Keep in mind that the attrition rate for fleet lat movers is MUCH higher than at OTC for whatever reason.  My friends at BRC tell me that not many of their fleet students make it through the course.


----------



## RuckMonkey (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm also a Combat Camera Marine putting my package together for MARSOC. I'm stationed in Camp Pendleton though. I went to DINFOS in 2010 when do you go? I might remember you. Well anyways good to see another 4600 trying to do bigger things. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rob W. (Jul 31, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I'm pretty sure you can lat move to recon right now.  Keep in mind that the attrition rate for fleet lat movers is MUCH higher than at OTC for whatever reason.  My friends at BRC tell me that not many of their fleet students make it through the course.


 
That is a very accurate assessment.  I think a lot of it just has to do with personal comfort zones and perspective.  If BRC is the first time that you have really been pushed on the land, or especially in the water, then it is easy to get overwhelmed and give up.   We even went to a policy for awhile were we woudl remove a stud from training, give them a chance to compose themselves (five min or so) and re-enter training.  Nearly everyone who did this didn't make it through the day.  Once you stop the first time, it's easier to do it again the second time. 

CryHavoc-Talk to your career planner and he can give you the details on putting in an AA Form to LATMOV to Recon or MARSOC.  He would also be able to tell you when they are doing the Recon/MARSOC presentations, or whatever they call them.  We just did one a couple of weeks ago at Marston Pavilion.  If you go the Recon route, I would recommend that you see if your current command would be willing to fund a flight for you out to Camp Pendleton so that you can attend MART (BRC prep program).  MART is run at BRC and will get you properly prepared to do well at the course.  Just remember that you can get dropped from MART and sent away as well.

Best of luck.

-Rob


----------

